# This is hella creepy...



## lord_tici_taci (May 13, 2006)

This disturbs me on so many levels. I feel sorry for the man & all, but honestly, that's like a bad acid trip right there. Not safe for work (or probably human eyes in general)


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

my god thats huge 0_o


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"Mestre, who is reportedly a Jehovah's Witness, may have to seek out a doctor who is comfortable performing a bloodless surgery.

Jehovah's Witnesses intrepret the Bible in such a way that they do not believe in accepting blood transfusions."

er...I have respect for his beliefs and all, but shouldn't this be the LEAST of his problems???


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy hell, that is creepy. Especially since I was sure I saw that guy before when I was travelling in Portugal a few years ago, and sure enough, when I read the article, he lives in Lisbon. He was hanging out in one of the main city square and I admit I did a double take as I wasn't sure what I was seeing was real. Well, I guess it's real after all. Thanks for the link.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

National Geographic, or maybe Science Chan. ran a special on something like that. Horrific seeing it on tv.


----------

